# 16' Arctic



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a 16' Arctic available for sale that we wont be using this year. Edges have another year or two yet and shoes at least another year. Blocks are all good. Comes with new bucket mount. One panel does have a little bit of a twist to it but does not affect it. $8k.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

How wide and how old?


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevermind I see size


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Damm good price, good luck with the sale.


----------

